

Google Asks for Summary Judgment on Copyright Damages; Oracle Wants a New Jury - vgnet
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120513090905301

======
othermaciej
And the obligatory alternate viewpoint (likely less popular, but useful if you
want balanced perspective in combination):
[http://www.fosspatents.com/2012/05/oracle-and-google-make-
co...](http://www.fosspatents.com/2012/05/oracle-and-google-make-
competing.html)

~~~
georgemcbay
"Balanced"?

Florian Müller is an obvious anti-Android/anti-Google trolling FUD-ster and on
top of that he currently has a consulting relationship with Oracle. Reading
his side of anything Google related for "balance" is sort of like watching Fox
News to "balance" the supposed liberal slant of mainstream media.

------
ktizo
_Judge Alsup: I said, you can make your pitch to the jury. This is being
sprung on me... if you want to say to the jury that you're asking for hundreds
of millions of dollars for nine lines of code, you can do that if you want.
I'm not going to blurt out some ruling now. I took back what I said yesterday:
if you want to make out a case for infringer's profits based on nine lines of
code and seven files that aren't even part of the Android system, well, that's
an extremely weak proposition, but I can't tell you it's illegal as a matter
of law. It could be I'd be surprised by some statement in a decision
somewhere...._

I'm starting to really like Judge Alsup. Mostly for being an extremely
sarcastic bastard.

